# got 8 codes 17880 17833 17525 17843 etc



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

I usually get a couple of codes because of my 3" atp downpipe, but this time my asr would not turn on but the car starts & drives fine though. high idle around 800
the car is a 2001 1.8T Jetta with a newer 11k miles AWP Engine

just got this codes
17880 EVAP Leak Detection Pump:short circuit to ground P1472 - 35-00 - -
17833 Evap Purge Valve (N80): Short to ground P1425 - 35-00
17525 Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Circuit:B1 S2:Short to ground P1117 - 35-00 - -
17843 Second Air Injection Pump Relay (J299):Short to ground 
17829 Second Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112) Short to ground
17522 Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor:B1 S2:Internal Resistance too high
16486 Mass Airflow Sensor (G70):Signal too low
17523 Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Circuit:B1 S1: Short to ground
any inputs?. I will be reinstalling my stock downpipe for emissions and will probably go stock for now,...I'm getting tired of the rattle's


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: got 8 codes 17880 17833 17525 17843 etc (omllenado)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1889171


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: got 8 codes 17880 17833 17525 17843 etc ([email protected])*

thanks I just ordered a fuel pump relay last friday, I guess that confirms what I've been suspecting.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: got 8 codes 17880 17833 17525 17843 etc (omllenado)*

Ok so I replaced the Fuel pump relay, cleared the codes, started the car and did a scan.
6 faults found everything went back except for the Maf signal too low and O2 sensor heating
could it be the Secondary air pump relay?. I did the output test and it says short to ground on every test.


----------



## Consch-Hofman's (Feb 5, 2004)

In some ecu's short to ground is not relevant during output tests. Clear everthing out and see what comes up next!


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (Consch-Hofman's)*

everything is fine now, I just replaced my front O2 sensor. fuel pump relay was fine.


----------

